# pics of Red Shoulder Hawk with Fledglings



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Out at the local hospital, in a big Sycamore tree is a RSH nest. Been watching if for some time now. Even saw em' building the nest a while back. So cool! Anyhow, was able to get some decent pics the other day. Thought a few of you would appreciate em'. The photos were captured by holding an iphone up to the eyepiece of a pair of 10X50 binoculars and manipulating it until the birds were in the shot. Kinda tricky.

































in a couple pics you can actually see a bit of food in her mouth, looks like bread or something...

Take it easy folks.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

very good shots with the way you did it. i always enjoy looking at the hawks, vultures and crows around here. its an awesome sight when you see them, hawks, catch a small bird in flight. nature is awesome to look at.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shots, man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great find!!!!

In Portugal, when we were kids, we believe that finding a nest would bring luck 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice pics, B. I'm a big fan of hawks and harriers. I count them on road trips and the Kahu harrier numbers here are really booming lately. I've yet to see a falcon though.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i love all birds of prey thanks for the pics b


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad you guys enjoyed. Birds of prey truly are amazing. They have captivated me for about as long as I can remember. What's not to love! The most common ones here are the Osprey, Red Tail, Red Shoulder, Bald Eagle. We also have quite a few swallow tail kites which are my most favorite to observe in flight. Such amazing skill and precision when flying. I have also seen a couple small Kestrels which are super cool. And I have seen one Cooper's Hawk which are beautiful and usually have really cool red eyes!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I hope u have a spear broom handy, incase it gets frisky.


----------

